# How not to install a graphics card



## buggalugs (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL.

 This poor guy was using onboard video and decided to lash out on a 9800GT. He couldnt get it to fit as all the pci slots on the case seem to be blocked so he did this.











The thread can be found here:

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1292609


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 2, 2009)

> This poor guy....



Idiot more like it lol, although I have had a few temper tantrums on some annoying components in the past lol


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 2, 2009)

oh my god... 
I guess you got to hand it to him for trying... most people who know jack about pc's are too scared to do anything with them and call for help... at least he tried to do it on his own


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 2, 2009)

I am guessing he used tin snips.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL, i laughed so hard with all the pci ports/holes were blocked !!!!!!hahahahahahaha


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2009)

Pictures of a caveman bearing a significant sized mallet comes to mind.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 2, 2009)

someone should report him for computer component cruelty


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 2, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I am guessing he used tin snips.



Hahaha, i think he said bolt cutters.

 Some guys on the forum offered to help him but he said nah im going out to get some chics hahahaha. If i were a chic i would be scared.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA!

Freaking r-tard! Shouldn't be allowed a tools let alone a computer.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2009)

Like a ad for dremel..  Make life easier buy a Dremel.

Although i bet he did not even strip the comp down 1st so i guess it's a good job he did not lol.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 2, 2009)

Now thats a real ghetto mod.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 2, 2009)

this will keep me smiling all week end


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry, gotta say it
dudes a moron


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 2, 2009)

it doesnt even make sence as there was room for the card in the towerlolz


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2009)

hey guys the rule still applies even for noobs on other forums. If you can't make a comment without insulting him, dont make a comment.


----------



## wiak (Oct 2, 2009)

atleast it works now, meybe the case or graphics card manufacture should fix their design now?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> hey guys the rule still applies even for noobs on other forums. If you can't make a comment without insulting him, dont make a comment.



Making fun of someones way of doing something is not so cool.

I usually cut away most of the I/O panel to aid airflow, he did the same, just not as fancy a cut.


----------



## i789 (Oct 2, 2009)

At least he gets an A+++ for efforts, too bad his case wouldn't appreciate any of it.


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 2, 2009)

"Oh sorry , i just couldnt believe anyone could do that so i thought you were joking until you posted the pics......

LOL this is one of the funniest things ever.

There was no need to cut anything to fit that card. You have ruined your case and your card is in danger because it has no support and is just hanging off the motherboard.

You need a new case."



Rofl.... rotmffl


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 2, 2009)

OUCH!.... poor guy.....


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2009)

Since the card is hanging from the PCI-E slot, I'm pretty sure that PCI-E slot is making its way out of the motherboard. Poor kid.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not the way I would have gone about it, but if he got it working good for him.
Not everone cares about how their computer looks, as long as it works.

That being said, I agree with erocker, it is probably putting a lot of stress on the slot in the mobo and will fail eventually. 

With a little more judicial use of a saws-all, he could have gotten it to fit just fine


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 2, 2009)

Ugh... I guess he deserves some credit for not making a thread about every damn thing that doesn't go right like I do...


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 3, 2009)

im glad all he had were tinsnips... imagine he had a chainsaw in his room at the time


----------



## MKmods (Oct 3, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Ugh... I guess he deserves some credit for not making a thread about every damn thing that doesn't go right like I do...



There is a dif if "He" had posted it here and that someone else did it to make fun of him. 

Now a days the internet kinda sucks as anyone that sees anything can post anything anywhere even if its to make fun of someone.

Reminds me of middle school kids.


----------



## bigtye (Oct 3, 2009)

Poor guy, it appears he's since left the wp help thread he started because he copped so much sh@t and he still hasn't got the card working.

I can remember buying new kit, excitedly installing it, so keen to play games on it's new awesomeness, only to stuff it up because I didn't take my time or know what I was doing.

Best thing is to have a laugh (yep I laughed heaps), and then learn from it.

Tye


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 3, 2009)

He posted again this morning. He got it working. He still had the lead plugged into the onboard graphics port and couldnt understand why it wasnt working.

 He thought the card ports were for TV or something. 

  Most guys on the forum are trying to help him even though they may be pissing themselves laughing but guys have offered to donate a case to him and rebuild his comp but he is happy with his PC as it is.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Oct 3, 2009)

buggalugs said:


> Most guys on the forum are trying to help him even though they may be pissing themselves laughing but guys have offered to donate a case to him and rebuild his comp but he is happy with his PC as it is.



Whatever makes him happy, you know?
It's like the old saying "A Pig's happiest in his own s***" (not the same, but I think you know where I'm trying to go)


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> There is a dif if "He" had posted it here and that someone else did it to make fun of him.
> 
> Now a days the internet kinda sucks as anyone that sees anything can post anything anywhere even if its to make fun of someone.
> 
> Reminds me of middle school kids.



Lighten up, the guy has had ample support and sympathy. Hes even been offered a new case for free but he has turned it down. He is going to continue using his comp even though he has been told it is dangerous and could ruin his computer.

 He posted on a public forum so he knows anyone can view it.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 3, 2009)

buggalugs said:


> Lighten up, the guy has had ample support and sympathy. Hes even been offered a new case for free but he has turned it down. He is going to continue using his comp even though he has been told it is dangerous and could ruin his computer.
> 
> He posted on a public forum so he knows anyone can view it.




I rest my case


----------



## skylamer (Oct 3, 2009)

I LOLLEd


----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright, I cracked when I read this:



> I plugged my monitor dva cable (i think thats what it is) into the grpahics card instead of the normal place at the back of the computer and viola it works!!!!
> 
> For some strange reason it worked. Does anyone know why? And if I can now connect it back to the normal palce and it will work?


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL, 



"Goldboy"

I have officially fabricated some brackets and the card now sits perfectly in place. The whole machine works perfectly and I have no complaints – works just as well as if I didnt cut a hole in my case hehe. I will keep this setup until i upggrade a year or two down the track, but will definately get a new case that time. I can play all games I have on full settings without lag (19 inch monitor so nothing too special). So yeh.

Im glad you all had a good laugh and got through some tough days at work.
But more importantly, I'd like to thank everyone that was supportive and showed some interest in helping me out of this corner.

I'd say we had a good journey over the past two days and now I declare this thread officially over.

ps I really dont care if you share this with your mates or other forums.. spread it for all you like.. I can also post pics if you want, but that will have to be in a few days


----------



## Jeffredo (Oct 3, 2009)

I felt like doing that to my CM Stacker that was slightly warped and hard to fit add-on cards into.  Actually, I did - just less drastically and a little less noticeable.   As long as he's having fun and learning something -


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2009)

> Im glad you all had a good laugh and got through some tough days at work.
> But more importantly, I'd like to thank everyone that was supportive and showed some interest in helping me out of this corner.



That is one unresentful and gracious fellow. Here's to him


----------



## computertechy (Oct 3, 2009)

"so i could use duct tape or something to secure it?"

shadedshushadedshu

someone pm him and introduce him to TPU otherwise when his next upgrade comes up he will be cutting brand spanking new cpu's in half to get duel core.

he does deserve a medal though.


----------

